# Erkenne den Song - Extended!



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

Das normale "Erkenne den Song"-Forum gibt es ja bereits.
Doch sich einfach Songtextzeilen in Google anzeigen lassen ist doch öde.

DIESER Thread ist anders:
Hier muss man einen Songtextabschnitt selbst übersetzen (!) und posten in welcher Sprache der Song in Wirklichkeit ist.
Der nächste muss dann das ganze nach eigenem Ermessen zurück übersetzen und kann dann erst suchen, welcher Song es ist. Da aber jeder anders üersetzt wird es auch bei Google etwas kniffliger.
Also nur was für Sprachbegeisterte Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Das zusammengefasste Regelwerk:*

Song aussuchen
Text in eine beliebige Sprache übersetzen (bitte nichts exotisches!! )
Übersetzung posten
Posten in welcher Sprache der ursprüngliche Text war

Beispiel:

Songtext:



> Underneath Your Clothes
> There's an endless story
> There's the man I chose
> There's my territory



wird übersetzt von DIR zu:



> Unter deinen Kleidern
> ..ist eine endlose Geschichte
> ..ist der Mann den ich erwählte
> ..ist mein Gebiet
> ...



DIESEN übersetzten Text postest du dann.
Der Nachposter muss dann für sich wieder übersetzen und raten, welcher Song das ist.

Hilfe:

http://www.leo.org
http://www.woerterbuch.info
http://www.google.de/language_tools?hl=de


---


Ich fang einfach mal mit einem Song an:




> Just keep me a little bit grounded
> And let me know I'm safe
> Get out of this fast time
> Reduce a little bit speed
> ...



(Also musst du den oben stehenden englischen Text ins deutsche übersetzen und schauen/googeln welcher Song das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. April 2009)

Silbermond - irgendwas bleibt


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

Korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist dran


----------



## Lillyan (17. April 2009)

> Du bist der Grund, warum ich atme,
> du bist der Grund, warum ich noch glaube,
> du bist mein Schicksal.
> (Liedtitel)!
> ...



Ein ziemlich neues englisches Lied. Ich hoffe jemand kennt es ^^


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

Mein Englisch ist zwar häufig stümperhaft ... doch ich glaube Textzeilen aus "Jai Ho!" VOn den Pussycat Dolls erkannt zu haben....
Nach einem kleinen "Frag-Google-Ausflug" bin ich mir doch sehr sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man es so schnell rauskriegt ^^ du bist (wieder)


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

Es gibt viel Leider mit "Breathe"... hab zuerst an 80er Schinken gedacht.. aber war dann doch weiter unten dann stutzig ^^

Da das Prinzip nun verstanden ist, nehm ich mal einen etwas kniffligeren Songtitel:





> Ich bin derjenige der meinen Pfad ausw'hlt
> Ich bin derjeniger der nicht rasten kann
> Ich fühl' da Leben weggeschoben von mir
> Ich fühl' den Ärger mich ändern...
> ...


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

Na, das ist koRn - I Did My Time, oder?


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

Korrekt. Your Turn


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

Eine weite Teilung, dass du zwischen Gut & Schlecht unterscheiden kannst
Da ist ein grauer Ort, zwischen Schwarz & Weiß
Aber jeder hat das recht, den Weg zu wählen, den er nimmt 

(Sehr wörtlich übersetzt; ursprungssprache Englisch; auf anfrage gibt's mehr.)


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

Rock-Lyrics zu posten ist manchmal ganz schön einfach.. acuh deren Übersetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das müsst iron Maiden sein mit Thin Line Between Love and Hate.... vom Album Brave New World (was iegtl. ganz OK ist ^^)


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was heißt eigentlich ganz OK? Das Album ist ganz großes Tennis!

Aber, das stimmt, du drafst.


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

Für meinen Geschmack zu ... ungewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der nächste:




> you're no longer the child you've been
> althought you'd better be who you've been
> the child which sleeps in you
> wake it up
> ...


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

Ich übersetzte es so:

Du bist nicht mehr das Kindm das du mal warst
Obwohl du besser wärst, was du mal warst
Das Kind, das in dir schläft
Weck es auf!
Das Kind, das in dir schläft
Bring/Krieg es raus!

Sollte das stimmen, kenne ich das Lied nicht.


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

Der Text ist 1a übersetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freut mcih das mein Englisch doch jemand versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du darfst - wie oben beschrieben - auch gern Google nutzen um dann den Titel rauszufinden... denn immerhin übersetzt man nicht immer korrekt zurück. So darf man dann Google fragen, ob es das Lied gibt.

Und da du sicher bei Google den korrekten Song findest, bist du wieder dran.


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

Der Herr Google sagt mir, das ist von Xavier Naidoo und heißt Seelenheil.
Ich glaube, er lügt.

Nein, ich traue ihm jetzt mal.
Aber Xavier kenn ich niemals ohne Google erraten.



> Tu's den Andren so an, wie sie's dir angetan haben.
> Aber zu was zu Hölle wird diese Welt?
> Blas' das Universum zu Nichtugkeit
> Nukleare Kriegsführung soll uns alle zur letzten Ruhe betten...



Klassiker.


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

Das ist entweder von Metallica oder von Opeth ..... aber das Lied will mir nicht einfallen...


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

Ersteres stimmt.
Fehlt nurnoch der Songname.

Tipp: Auf dem Album "Ride The Lightning" würde ich suchen.


----------



## d2wap (20. April 2009)

Dann kann es ja nur Fight Fire with Fire sein *Wörter kombinier


----------



## d2wap (24. April 2009)

Ich mach mal weiter, da es richitg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welcher Song ist das?



> Und da war ich
> Auf dem Schlachtfeld
> Bis ich die Klauen des Todes spürte
> borten sich in mein Fleisch
> ...


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

And there was I 
On the battleground 
To I the claws of death felt 
myself edgings into my meat 
Protected old and weak 
But I did not give up

Das wär der Text . Aber das Lied kenne ich nicht und Mr. Google verrät mir nichts


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Juli 2009)

Hab zwar keine Ahnung, nehm mir aber mal Raus n neues Rätsel zu stellen, is ja immerhin fast drei wochen her...



> Zersplittert sie in kleine Divisonen
> Zerschmettert ihre Eroberungs-Träume
> Mottis Taktiken wurden Erfolgreich angewendet
> 
> ...


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Soo, da es jetz schon ne weile geht, hier ein neues:

I white not who you are,
 where I can find you.
 And despair grows in me, 
see I you sometime?
 You are so far,
 by my soul the pain hunts.
 I long myself for you, 
but you remain unknown for me. 

From the distance see I 
you and your eyes look sadly.
 Are so far from you
 and cannot be not with you.

 We will never go through the night,
 no day will become lighter us.
 Which us still remains are our dreams,
 in which we against-see ourselves.
 We will never touch ourselves, 
we are condemned for all time. 
And our wings will burn, 
we try to be united. 

I white not where you are,
 no way leads me to you.
 The longing holds my heart 
I feel you with me. 
The Paradies so near
 and to the isolation condemns nevertheless. 
And my hope dies, 
remain for me on eternally unknown. 

[Ursprungssprache Deutsch]
Ist wortwörtlich übersetzt,aber das Lied ist nicht sooo bekannt... also mittelschwer.


----------



## SicVenom (2. August 2009)

in der mitte vom text:
wir werden niemals durch die nacht gehen.

und da hatte ich ihn auch schon xD Blutengel : Verdammnis

btw: white ist die farbe^^

da ichs grad höre:

Sekunden bis zum Ende
Was wird es werden?
Drück den Abzug Schlampe


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Mist, das ging aber fix


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Seconds up to the end 
What will it become? 
Press the departure Bitch

So in etwa???? Kenn ich nicht, aber mal so ganicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Seconds up to the end
> What will it become?
> Press the departure Bitch
> 
> So in etwa???? Kenn ich nicht, aber mal so ganicht.


eher: seconds till the end,
what will it be?
pull the trigger bitch


----------



## K0l0ss (7. August 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> Sekunden bis zum Ende
> Was wird es werden?
> Drück den Abzug Schlampe



Suicide Silence - No Pity For A Coward

Ziemlich sicher, wenn man es richtig zurückübersetzt.

Neu:

_Trinken ist gut für dich
Und du fühlst dich großartig
Du fühlst dich wirklich großartig_


----------



## SicVenom (7. August 2009)

jop ist no pity for a coward^^

ich würde es so übersetzen:

Drinking is good for you
And you'll feel great
You'll feel really great

bin mir aber nicht sicher xD sollte mal langsam wieder in die schule =)


----------



## K0l0ss (7. August 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> jop ist no pity for a coward^^
> 
> ich würde es so übersetzen:
> 
> ...



Ja fast, aber ich glaube das beruht auf einen klitze kleinen Übersetzungsfehler von mir. Ich edite das mal eben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

sry k0l0ss, deins weiss ich nicht, aber ich hätt mal ne frage, bei einem, das nicht gelöst wurde:
hab mir grade twilight of the thundergod wieder angehört.


> Und da war ich
> Auf dem Schlachtfeld
> Bis ich die Klauen des Todes spürte
> borten sich in mein Fleisch
> ...


the hero?


----------



## PhAm0 (18. August 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Neu:
> 
> _Trinken ist gut für dich
> Und du fühlst dich großartig
> Du fühlst dich wirklich großartig_



ist auf jeden Fall :
Vodka von Korpiklaani 
einfach großartig dieses Lied

@ Grüne Brille 
Ich hab gerade mal des Album rausgekramt und im Songheft nachgeschaut. Ich denke das du da recht hast.


So als nächstes nehmen wir mal dies:
Willkommen im Land der Fragen
Willkommen im Land der Weisheit
Wo der Schleier fällt

Dort hat alles begonnen
Das Keimen
Enthüllung einer verborgenen Tür
Dort ist es ans Licht gekommen
Hoffnungen und streben
öffnet eine verzauberte Tür

Erweitere den Sinn
Steigere um Teil der Dämmerung zu sein


Originalsprache ist Englisch


----------



## Malizz (24. März 2010)

Hm.. wurde lange nichts geschrieben.. ich mache dann mal was neues^^
Ist der Titelsong zu einer neue Serie.. (ich mag diese zwar nicht aber lied passt irgendwie zu manchen gefühlen ^^)

Ich bin kein Fremder 
Nein, ich bin deins 
Mit verkrüppelter Wut 
Und tränen die immer noch schmerzhaft tropfen 
Eine alte zerbrechliche Flamm 
Es ist elend

Und wenn sich unsere Herzen treffen 
Ich weiß, du wirst sehen 
Ich will keine angst haben 
Ich will innerlich nicht sterben um einzuatmen 
Ich bin müde von den benommenen Gefühlen 
Erleichterung besteht wenn ich mich schneide 

Ich scheine vielleicht verrückt zu sein 
Oder schmerzhaft schüchtern 
Und diese Narben würden nicht so versteckt sein 
Wenn du mir einfach in die Augen schaust 
Ich fühle mich einsam und kalt hier 
Obwohl ich nicht sterben will 
Aber das einzige Narkosemittel das mich irgendetwas fühlen lässt tötet innerlich 

Ich will keine angst haben 
Ich will nicht sterben um einzuatmen 
Ich bin müde von den benommenen Gefühlen 
Erleichterung besteht wenn ich mich schneide 
Schmerz 
Ich bin nicht allein 
Ich bin nicht allein 

Ich bin kein Fremder 
Nein ich bin deins 
Mit verkrüppelter Wut 
Und tränen sie immer noch schmerzhaft tropfen 
Aber ich will keine angst haben 
Ich will nicht innerlich sterben, um durchzuatmen 
Ich bin müde von den benommenen Gefühlen 
Erleichterung fand ich wenn ich mich schnitt

Originalsprache ist Englisch


----------

